# Software > Ασφάλεια >  Δημοσιοποίηση Κώδικα Windows 2000 και NT

## nakis

----------------------------------------------------------------
Microsoft Corp. said late Thursday that portions of its Windows source code - the tightly guarded blueprints of its dominant operating system - had been leaked over the Internet. Microsoft spokesman Tom Pilla said in an interview with The Associated Press that some incomplete portions of the Windows 2000 and Windows NT4 source code had been "illegally made available on the Internet." The company was made aware of the leak on Thursday and is investigating, Pilla said. He did not know how much of the code had been leaked or how many people may have gained access to it. The company could not immediately pinpoint the source of the leak, and has contacted law enforcement authorities, he said. 
Associated Press
----------------------------------------------------------------
Όποιοι το διαβάσατε αυτό είναι όντως αλήθεια. Περιλαμβάνεται μέρος του Kernel και πολλά "υπό συστήματα" (ακόμη και το notepad). Υποθέτω οτι με βάση το κώδικα αυτό πολλά zero-day exploits θα βγουν σύντομα στην επιφάνεια.

----------


## Mick Flemm

Όποιος το κατεβάσει και το ανοίξει να μην πειράξει για κανένα λόγο τα *.eml αρχεία που περιέχονται, πιθανολογείται οτι είναι μολυνσμένα με τον Nimba χάρη στον οποίο χακεύτικε το μηχάνημα...

----------


## MerNion

> Όποιος το κατεβάσει και το ανοίξει να μην πειράξει για κανένα λόγο τα *.eml αρχεία που περιέχονται, πιθανολογείται οτι είναι μολυνσμένα με τον Nimba χάρη στον οποίο χακεύτικε το μηχάνημα...


Στο insomnia.gr αναφέρεται σε κάποιο σημείο του άρθρου:



> Αναλυτές ασφάλειας συστημάτων αναφέρουν ότι οι hackers χρησιμοποίησαν έναν ιό με το όνομα Qaz για να συνδεθούν στο δίκτυο της Microsoft. Ο συγκεκριμένος ιός εμφανίστηκε για πρώτη φορά τον Ιούλιο στη Κίνα και κατατάσεται στα "worms"


Το θέμα δεν είναι πάντως το ποιος ιός/worm μπήκε στα μηχανήματα της micro$oft αλλά το γεγονός το ίδιο οτι μπήκε! Με γειά τα συστήματά τους.. Ασε που δεν καταλαβαίνω με πιο σκεπτικό είχαν το source code ενός απόρρητου λειτουργικού συστήματος σε κάποιο pc το οποίο έχει πρόσβαση στο inet? Απ' ότι ξέρω και από διάφορες πιστοποιήσεις ISO, απαγορεύεται να έχεις απόρρητα (διαβαθμισμένα) έγγραφα σε υπολογιστή που έχει οποιαδήποτε μορφή σύνδεσης με άλλον υπολογιστή και πρέπει να απέχει και κάμποσα μέτρα απο την πλησιέστερη πρίζα πΟΤΕ.. εκτός και αν δεν έγινε έτσι τελικά η δουλεία και είναι τίποτα άλλο και απλά αυτό πλάσαραν στον Τύπο..

----------


## paravoid

> Στο insomnia.gr αναφέρεται σε κάποιο σημείο του άρθρου:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Αναλυτές ασφάλειας συστημάτων αναφέρουν ότι οι hackers χρησιμοποίησαν έναν ιό με το όνομα Qaz για να συνδεθούν στο δίκτυο της Microsoft. Ο συγκεκριμένος ιός εμφανίστηκε για πρώτη φορά τον Ιούλιο στη Κίνα και κατατάσεται στα "worms"


Από τότε που βγήκε το άρθρο στο NeoWin για το leak κυκλοφόρησαν διάφορα sites με πληροφορίες για αυτό. Ένα από αυτά που κυκλοφόρησε στα διάφορα sites & irc (WinBeta, xBetas, MSFN κτλ) ήταν το http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/business/993933.stm
Αυτό λέει:



> Computer security experts say the hackers appear to have used a virus called Qaz to break into Microsoft's network. 
> 
> They say Qaz first surfaced in China in July and is a "worm" virus, which makes copies of itself to spread throughout a network.


Το μόνο πρόβλημα είναι ότι το συγκεκρίμενο άρθρο γράφτηκε το... 2000.
"Friday, 27 October, 2000, 16:23 GMT 17:23 UK"  :: 
Παραπλήροφορηση λοιπόν...

----------

Μα προσπαθούν τα το συγκαλείψουν. Λογικό είναι. Άκου εκεί "leak". Hackεμα ήταν κύριοι!! Τα ήθελαν και τα έπαθαν. Αυτοί ξακίνησαν τον πόλεμο πάντως. Πρόσφατα είχε γυρίσει η Microsoft σε επηθετική πολυτική εναντίον του Linux. Υποστήριζαν ότι τα windows είναι ποιο ασφαλή. ΧΑ! Χάκεψαν το ίδιο το δύκτιό της και το πήραν χαμπάρι 3 μήνες μετά! Αν δεν διμοσιεύανε τον κώδικα, θα το έπαιρναν χαμπάρι όταν το Office έτρεχε στο Linux native  ::

----------


## vaf

Ωστέ μπορείς να κάνεις post και ανόνυμα  :: 

Εγώ έγραψα τα προϊγούμενα... Αν θέλει κάποιος moderator να τα σβίσει (τα προϊγούμενα...)

Μα προσπαθούν τα το συγκαλείψουν. Λογικό είναι. Άκου εκεί "leak". Hackεμα ήταν κύριοι!!

Τα ήθελαν και τα έπαθαν. Αυτοί ξακίνησαν τον πόλεμο πάντως. Πρόσφατα είχε γυρίσει η Microsoft σε επηθετική πολυτική εναντίον του Linux.

Υποστήριζαν ότι τα windows είναι ποιο ασφαλή. ΧΑ! Χάκεψαν το ίδιο το δύκτιό της και το πήραν χαμπάρι 3 μήνες μετά! Αν δεν διμοσιεύανε τον κώδικα, θα το έπαιρναν χαμπάρι όταν το Office έτρεχε στο Linux native  ::

----------


## racer

Εαν σας ενδιαφέρει να μάθετε απο που προήλθε το leak διαβάστε το πολυ ενδιαφέρον άρθρο του The Register.

Εαν σας ενδιαφέρει να πάρετε το source τότε κάντε λίγο υπομονή  :: 

Πάντος σύμφονα με το F-Secure δέν υπάρχει κανένα virus στο source, εκτός εάν υπάρχει το source code του virus  ::

----------


## nakis

Παιδιά, το source δεν περιλαμβάνει κάποιο ιο. Εγώ τώρα , μετά από πολύ παίδεμα κατάφερα και έκανα compile κάποια πράγματα και τα έβαλα σε ένα vm για δοκιμή...

Όσον αφορά τη κλοπή 2 πράγματα υποστηρίζω εγώ:
1) Όντως κλάπηκαν από τρίτη εταιρία όπως λέει και η Microsoft. Είναι γνωστό οτι δίνονται κομμάτια κώδικα σε εταιρίες-συνεργάτες.

2) Τα βγάλανε μόνοι τους. Άλλωστε μικρό το ενδιαφέρον για NT Server και 2000 πλέον αφού τα XP-2003 έχουν άλλο πυρήνα. Τι καλύτερο λοιπόν να κάνουν και τσάμπα debugging μετά από τόσο καιρό και να δουν τι λάθη υπήρχαν. Από το καλοκαίρι είχαν βγάλει ανακοίνωση οτι σκέπτονται να δημοσιοποιήσουν κομμάτια κώδικα.

----------


## racer

To source pou legame:

μάλλον δεν είναι και πολύ σοφό να έχεις links με παράνομο software, τι λες;
_edited by jabarlee_

----------


## DiGi

Μην ψαρώνετε ... εγώ πιστέυω ότι το άφησαν να γίνει για να βρούν τσάμπα κόσμο να δουλέψει τώρα που θα ρίξουν αλλού το βάρος τους.

----------


## nakis

> Μην ψαρώνετε ... εγώ πιστέυω ότι το άφησαν να γίνει για να βρούν τσάμπα κόσμο να δουλέψει τώρα που θα ρίξουν αλλού το βάρος τους.


Θα συμφωνήσω...

----------


## paravoid

> Ωστέ μπορείς να κάνεις post και ανόνυμα


Fixed. Όποιος είχε προσθέσει την ενότητα "Ασφάλεια" είχε ξεχάσει να φτιάξει τα Permissions (ειρωνία ε ::

----------


## koki

> Όποιος είχε προσθέσει την ενότητα "Ασφάλεια" είχε ξεχάσει να φτιάξει τα Permissions (ειρωνία ε?)


  ::   ::   ::   ::  
Αχ! Κι ύστερα λέμε για τα Windows!

----------


## racer

Χαχαχα!!! 

Συμφωνώ κι εγώ, ευ'οσον ο κώδικας των windows 2000 & NT δέν έχει πλεόν εμπορική σημασήα, αυτό που κάνανε είναι ένας απο τους καλύτερους τρόπους για να μάθουνε απ τα λάθη τους  ::

----------


## Mick Flemm

Δεν θα πάθουνε και τίποτα, ίσα ίσα...

http://slashdot.org/comments.pl?sid=966 ... id=8265147

Υ.Γ. Κάποιος με έβρισε λιγουλάκι εκειπέρα  ::

----------


## avel

> To source pou legame:


Τόσην ώρα είναι απάνω αυτό το post, κανένας moderator δεν κάνει τον κόπο να το σβήσει/αλλάξει; :-|

Και αν είστε developers και σκοπεύετε να κάνετε καριέρα σε δουλειά σχετική με προγραμματισμό, ή ακόμα και αν σκοπεύετε να κάνετε κάποια συνεισφορά στην κοινότητα του open-source/free software με κώδικα, *μην ξεχνάτε τη συμβουλή να μην αγγίξετε τον κώδικα που έχει διαρρεύσει*.

----------


## jabarlee

> Τόσην ώρα είναι απάνω αυτό το post, κανένας moderator δεν κάνει τον κόπο να το σβήσει/αλλάξει;


Αν θες κάποιος mod να κάνει κάτι, του στέλνεις απλά ένα pm...δεν είμαστε 24/7 μέσα στο forum, ούτε και τα "πιάνουμε" όλα

έχεις δίκιο όμως, και σβήνω ττα σχετικά links

----------


## racer

Αν και διαφονώ οτι είναι 'παράνομο' (οι λόγοι εξηγούντε στο υπόλοιπο thread) συμφονώ οτι ίσος να ενοχλήσει. Όποιος δέν πρόλαβε τα links ας μου κάνει ένα pm  ::

----------


## avel

> Αν θες κάποιος mod να κάνει κάτι, του στέλνεις απλά ένα pm...δεν είμαστε 24/7 μέσα στο forum, ούτε και τα "πιάνουμε" όλα


Συγγνώμη αν φάνηκα επικριτικός. Κάνετε πολύ καλή δουλειά όλοι :-D

Σϊγουρα θα μπορούσαν να μείνουν επάνω, γιατί τα ίδια τα links δεν είναι παράνομα, και δείχνουν ότι εφαρμόζεται μία ελευθερία του λόγου στο forum. (Κάτι που για μένα αποτελεί προνόμιο και όχι εξ ορισμού δικαίωμα). Αλλά μια και στο παρελθόν υπήρχαν παράπονα όταν αναφερόταν κάτι σχετικό με warez ή σπάσιμο κρυπτογραφημένων δορυφορικών καναλιών, καλό είναι να ακολουθείται η ίδια "πολιτική" σε τέτοια θέματα.

----------


## nakis

Απ' οτι φαίνεται ήδη ξεκίνησαν να "ψάχνουν" το κώδικα... και τα πρώτα bugs στον αέρα.


Microsoft Internet Explorer Integer Overflow in Processing Bitmap Files Lets Remote Users Execute Arbitrary Code 
Updated: Feb 16 2004 
Original Entry Date: Feb 15 2004 
Impact: Execution of arbitrary code via network, User access via network

Description: A vulnerability was reported in Microsoft Internet Explorer (IE) version 5. A remote user can execute arbitrary code on the target system. 

It is reported that a remote user can create a specially crafted bitmap file that, when loaded by IE, will trigger an integer overflow and execute arbitrary code.

The author states that this flaw was found by reviewing the recently leaked Microsoft Windows source code. The flaw reportedly resides in 'win2k/private/inet/mshtml/src/site/download/imgbmp.cxx'.

Impact: A remote user can cause arbitrary code to be executed on the target user's computer when the target user's browser loads a specially crafted bitmap file. The code will run with the privileges of the target user.

Solution: No solution was available at the time of this entry.

----------------------------------------------------------------------
Βέβαια είναι για τον 5.x ... Οπότε δεν μένει παρά να ευχηθούμε σε όλους ( αφού όλοι πλεον έχουν source κώδικα) καλό Debugging

----------


## panXer

Δεν είναι τόσο δύσκολα να βάλεις τα χέρια σου στο source code οποιουδήποτε προγράμματος/λειτουργικού της MS.
Απλά λες στον καθηγητή σου ότι θέλεις τον πηγαίο για να κάνεις ένα paper/project τον παραγγέλνει από την MS και το χεις.

----------


## paravoid

> Δεν είναι τόσο δύσκολα να βάλεις τα χέρια σου στο source code οποιουδήποτε προγράμματος/λειτουργικού της MS.
> Απλά λες στον καθηγητή σου ότι θέλεις τον πηγαίο για να κάνεις ένα paper/project τον παραγγέλνει από την MS και το χεις.


Can you say NDA?

Α ναι, και η Ξάνθη είναι ένα από τα 2 ελληνικά Πανεπιστήμια που έχουν license για το source από την Microsoft
Δες εδώ:
http://research.microsoft.com/collabora ... nsees.aspx

----------


## nakis

Αν δεν έχει αλλάξει κάτι τα τελευταία 2 χρόνια, τότε τα sources αυτά που δίνει η Microsoft, δεν έχουν καμία σχέση με αυτά που βγήκαν στο net. Είναι απλά κομμάτια που οτι και να τους κάνεις πάλι άχρηστα θα σου είναι. Συγκεκριμένα όταν βγήκαν τα Windows 2000 , είχα κομμάτια από τον κώδικα των windows 95 τα οποία δεν ήταν ποτέ ολόκληρα λειτουργικά modules. 

Αν έχει αλλάξει πολιτική η Microsoft, θα είχε ενδιαφέρον.

----------


## panXer

@paravoid: Ναι, NDA υπογράφεις. Και όντως δεν ήξερα ότι υπάρχουν μόνο τόσα λίγα παν/μια που μπορούν να έχουν lisence για source.

@nakis: Τα πάντα δίνουν, τουλάχιστον από τα XP/whistler.

----------


## racer

Πολλά πανεπιστήμια έχουνε (και το δικό μας). Γενικά δέν είναι κάτι καινούργιο, αυτό με τα virus θα δείτε οτι θα ξεφουσκόσει σύντομα  :: 

@jabarlee: όσουσ μου κάνουνε PM για τα sources να τους στέλνω σε εσένα?  ::   ::

----------

